
Using Angular to get rid of your ordinary text resume Code on GitHub - guilhermebastos
https://github.com/guilhermeborgesbastos/live-resume
======
guilhermebastos
As a Web Developer, it's crucial to make your mark on the market. Thinking
about that, and trying to get the best out of the social isolation caused by
the global pandemic. I have decided to create an open-source Web Application
(available on GitHub), fully customizable that would provide to Web Developers
like me an easy way of creating a Personal Resume.

Fork on GitHub: [https://github.com/guilhermeborgesbastos/live-
resume](https://github.com/guilhermeborgesbastos/live-resume)

Online Preview:
[https://guilhermeborgesbastos.com/](https://guilhermeborgesbastos.com/)

